# painting high gloss on white laminate



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not going to stay stuck.
You will soon find out a high gloss finish shows every single finger print.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with above. Whatever you put over the doors is not going to stay. The laminate is too smooth of a surface for whatever gloss coat to grab and hold. It might look ok off the start, but it's probably going to chip/peel.

With Ikea, sometimes you get lucky in the "Clearance" area. I have been there before when they moved entire floor displays to clearance and cabinet door fronts were $1 each. You might get lucky. Or, buy the cheaper Harlig and save up for the better doors and swap them later. That's what I did in my office. Harlig doors at $1 each were a lot easier to get started with than the $55 doors I eventually installed.


----------



## oldhouse49 (Sep 5, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> I agree with above. Whatever you put over the doors is not going to stay. The laminate is too smooth of a surface for whatever gloss coat to grab and hold. It might look ok off the start, but it's probably going to chip/peel.
> .


what if I sand the laminate first with fine grit sandpaper ? I watched some youtube vid's. they guy basically sanded the formica countertop, primed it then paint then varnish.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could try a clear melamine or ....

Drag the cabinets to an autobody shop for a couple coats of clear. The problem, as mentioned, is every fingerprint will show.

If it happens to stick, clear over laminate is going to be a fragile surface and will come off if you ever try or have to scrub it clean. You are in for trouble in short order.

Have you priced custom cabinets? I have been bidding some jobs recently where my custom guys are willing to come really close to the cost of even Ikea type things. Others have had similar experiences from the posts.

And with custom cabinets everything will be as you want without compromises. You can get as slick as glass laminate as you want in the color you want. 

Just a prediction. Slick, glossy laminate cabinets come in and out of style and fashion in days. You might have to live with your new kitchen for years before turning it over to a new buyer. Trust me, they will know you cannot paint chipped up, clear coat over laminate cabinets easily and will use your foolish decision to sink the offered price on your home down substantially. I would. 

As hinted, you will look like a filthy, dirty, disgusting homeowner that can only afford a maid twice a week once the dog paws or cat nose overspray gets to just the bottom of those polished kitchen cabinet doors. And worse? A three-to-five-year old humanoid. With dog and cat in tow with a real metal antique matchbox car is going to make you wish some idiot keyed both your shiny black Mercedes. You could argue with your insurance carrier someone ruined your car finish. Unless you stage a break in, no adjuster is going to believe you about the scratched up cabinets.

Hope I do not sound opinionated or anything?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Why not buy the least expensive doors, prime them with shellac, and finish them with an ultra high gloss finish. If you can get the painting done within the price gap between the two door prices, you win. If shellac will bond to glass, melamine should be no concern.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Sheridan stole my thunder. Forget a clear. You need a bonding primer like XIM-UMA. Look for a waterborne aliphatic polyurethane, such as JFB Hart HP-105, Cabinet finishing is not a good DIY project. Materials may need catalyzed and are best professionally-applied by spraying. Brushing with a high gloss will look sloppy when dried.


----------



## oldhouse49 (Sep 5, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Just a prediction. Slick, glossy laminate cabinets come in and out of style and fashion in days. You might have to live with your new kitchen for years before turning it over to a new buyer. Trust me, they will know you cannot paint chipped up, clear coat over laminate cabinets easily and will use your foolish decision to sink the offered price on your home down substantially. I would.


my thinking is that you only buy a toyota because you like a toyota. if you like a chevy, you're not going to buy a toyota because it has higher resale value 5, 10 years down the road. I'm less concerned with what's in and out of style/fashion but what speaks to me. I really like their modern, slick look. 

But you do have a point about the finger print though.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't expect anyone to take this seriously, but I have every reason to believe that clear Krylon Fusion would work. 

Let the flaming begin.... :whistling2:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay 78 said:


> I don't expect anyone to take this seriously, but I have every reason to believe that clear Krylon Fusion would work.
> 
> Let the flaming begin.... :whistling2:











LOL, had to do that. Neat, huh? 
Honestly, I don't think that putting a gloss finish over matte melamine, however it's done, is going to produce the effect sought. It's going to look like gloss over paint, with a depth, not a mirror like sheen pictured above. It will have a faux effect.


----------

